

Finnish schools start teaching programming at the age of 7 - jehna1
http://koodi2016.fi/

======
jehna1
Translated to english (with bing):
[http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=fi&to=en&a=h...](http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=fi&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fkoodi2016.fi%2F)

